# Robbie (sorry another cavalier) agility videos..



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent FAST






Open Jumpers..not too bad until we got to the weaves at least this day he actually attempted them..






Open Stanbdard

Friday-we ran at 7 pm after being there since 7:30 am..






Saturday..






Sunday..first 4 obstacles were great..than came the weaves and he was everywhere but there..


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved seeing the videos of the competitions. Robbie loves to jump!!! I just watched my first agility competition in person a few weeks ago. It looked like so much fun for the dogs as well as their owners. I'm going to give it a try when I get mine. But, of course, you have to wait until what age to start competing? 1 year?

Thanks again for posting the videos. Fun, fun, fun to watch.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

They have to be 16 months old to compete in AKC agility..some will say that you need to wait until they are 1 to start training but I do a lot of foundation work from the time they come home so that by the time they are old enough to do jumping etc they are ready to go.


----------

